# Audi TT S-line 1.8 TFSI or 2.0 TFSI



## blondie (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm in the process of ordering Audi TT S-line but.. I am not sure whether I should go for 1.8 TFSI or 2.0 TFSI engine? It needs to be petrol. The stronger 2.0TFSI model would cost me £82 per month more for another 3 years. Is it worth it or should I not waste my money? Is there much difference in petrol consumption? Please help me make my mind.


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

blondie said:


> I'm in the process of ordering Audi TT S-line but.. I am not sure whether I should go for 1.8 TFSI or 2.0 TFSI engine? It needs to be petrol. The stronger 2.0TFSI model would cost me £82 per month more for another 3 years. Is it worth it or should I not waste my money? Is there much difference in petrol consumption? Please help me make my mind.


TTS


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Unless you regularly go mad for speed, you'll probably never notice the difference in power. Compared to run of the mill saloons they will both feel quick. If you can afford it, the 2.0 is the better car. For the money it's probably the pick of the range. There are also some real bargains to be had from the dealers if you can take a car 6-9 months old instead of brand new.


----------



## blondie (Jan 28, 2012)

Zig81 said:


> blondie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the process of ordering Audi TT S-line but.. I am not sure whether I should go for 1.8 TFSI or 2.0 TFSI engine? It needs to be petrol. The stronger 2.0TFSI model would cost me £82 per month more for another 3 years. Is it worth it or should I not waste my money? Is there much difference in petrol consumption? Please help me make my mind.
> ...


It's a leased car through my company so I can only chooseTT S-line 1.8 or 2.0 models.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

2.0 [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## blondie (Jan 28, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> 2.0 [smiley=sunny.gif]


Why?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

2.0 tfsi= 6.4 sec 
1.8 tfsi= 7.2 sec
0.8 sec therefore almost one second
As you point out all the press was unanimous about the 2.0 TFSI as a success ... the 1.8 TFSI less interested the press because it is marketing on the part of audi ... i havent tried the 1.8

my friend did try both and he told me that there was a large gap between 2.0 and 1.8 ... I fully trust him on this ... He even added that the 1.8 TFSI and is purely strategic marketing! (+ join the 2.0 club )


----------



## M9TBH (Nov 5, 2011)

I wanted a 2.0 but ended up with a 1.8.

The 1.8 is smoother, quieter and more economical and with a remap mine made 210bhp. Plus it has cheaper tax.


----------



## and555 (Feb 22, 2011)

I recommend you try before you buy. My partner and I both have the new S-Lines, a 1.8 Roadster and a 2.0 (211) Coupe. The 2.0 is a much, much nicer drive. It sounds lovely, compared to the quiet 1.8. The 2.0 is much more torquey and seems to have a sweeter gearbox, when I drive the two back to back. There is very little difference in the fuel economy as well as we are both getting around 38mpg. Interestingly the 1.8 Roadster costs the same to tax as the 2.0 Coupe for some weird reason, where as the 1.8 coupe is £35 cheaper.

So, I would definitely drive both before you decide. It all depends what you are looking for. I wanted performance so the 2.0 was the only choice for me.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well ....as you were agonising over specifying lumbar support in another thread, I assume you're buying new, which means that the 2.00 TFSI S Line will be the new 211 bhp engine making it a much quicker car than the earlier 2 litre - under 6 seconds 0-60 as I understand it, which makes it a very quick car indeed, and the difference between that and the 1.8 in the seat of your pants driving experience will be night and day.

It all depends what you want - there will be a difference with petrol consumption, but I doubt it's that much. I'd definitely go for the 2.00 TFSI - the only thing it's lacking is quattro but that's another issue again.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

igotone said:


> Well ....as you were agonising over specifying lumbar support in another thread, I assume you're buying new, which means that the 2.00 TFSI S Line will be the new 211 bhp engine making it a much quicker car than the earlier 2 litre - under 6 seconds 0-60 as I understand it, which makes it a very quick car indeed, and the difference between that and the 1.8 in the seat of your pants driving experience will be night and day.
> 
> It all depends what you want - there will be a difference with petrol consumption, but I doubt it's that much. I'd definitely go for the 2.00 TFSI - the only thing it's lacking is quattro but that's another issue again.


Lacking Quattro? Some are Quattro buddy


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

2.0 without a doubt. TT is a sports coupe, it deserves a strong engine...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Lacking Quattro? Some are Quattro buddy


The OP is talking about an S Line 2.0TFSI and quattro isn't standard S Line spec is it?


----------



## blondie (Jan 28, 2012)

igotone said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Lacking Quattro? Some are Quattro buddy
> ...


No, I cannot have quattro. I only test drove 2.0 TFSI and it felt amazing. From what you all say it looks like 1.8 version is not as exciting..


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

blondie said:


> No, I cannot have quattro. I only test drove 2.0 TFSI and it felt amazing. From what you all say it looks like 1.8 version is not as exciting..


The thing is, you don't drive your car normally the way you drive it on a test drive. Try the 1.8. It's probably plenty for the UK. No-one can tell the difference from outside anyway, especially if you badge delete (no cost option). I have a diesel and I still have to go to Germany to stretch it's legs properly.

I'd bet 90% of the TTS's and RS's sold in the UK never go over 100mph in their entire existence. 0-60 times? When did you last stop on a straight stretch of the A90 at 5am in the morning with your vBox to check your 0-60 time? Never? Thought so.

Try the 1.8. £80-odd per month is either a lot or a little to you. Only you know if the difference in oomph is worth it to you.


----------



## blondie (Jan 28, 2012)

Any more opinions please?

I've contacted Audi dealer today and apparently they do not have any 1.8T FSI (160) TTs in stock at all!!! They only have the 2.0 TFSI version. This means that I am unable to test drive it and have to make decision based on forum's advice.

Is this a sign that 1.8 is not very good and that is why noone buys it?

Unless there is someone in Sheffield or Chesterfield who has the newest TT 1.8T FSI (160) and will let me test drive it? ;-)

Thanks for all your advice!!!


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

didnt know audi were doing a 1.8 TT? sounds like a typical case of 'all style no substance' to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

Completely up to you and what you can afford, ive got the 2.0tfsi and a friend has the 1.8tfsi he does say he wishes he had mine, and its nice to know you have the 2.0, but if you cant afford it is it really worth it? its a TT anyway, engine size doesnt change how it looks  hope this helps


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I've been driven in an A4 with the new 1.8t engine, and it seemed a pretty reasonable and smooth engine for a large(ish) car, so I think it would probably be quite acceptable in the relatively lightweight TT - looking at some stats, the 160PS 1.8 engined TT is only 0.3 seconds less to 0-62mph than the 210PS 2.0 engined Golf GTI, which is no slouch itself.

The 1.8 engined car is the newest variant out there, just being available to order since October 2011, whereas there are a lot more of both the older 2.0 engines, as well as the revised 2.0 litre engines out there. That's the reason for very few being out there in the dealer network

This is a quote from the Audi Press web site...



> *AUDI ADOPTS A NEW APPROACH TO THE TT COUPE RANGE*
> 
> New 1.8 TFSI Coupe offers an even more cost effective route to iconic Audi sports car without compromising on performance or equipment
> TT Coupe range expands to include new 1.8 TFSI Coupe model available with Sport or S line specification and priced from £24,070 OTR
> ...


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Go for the 1.8, its just as good as the 2.0.
Its only a fraction slower to 60 but who cares - save the money and spend it on options.

Thought about getting the TDi by any chance?
Much better for BIK and midrange is quicker than the 20t


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> [quote="blondie"
> 
> I'd bet 90% of the TTS's and RS's sold in the UK never go over 100mph in their entire existence.
> 
> .


LOL. You surely can't be serious?? :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

igotone said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="blondie"
> ...


I'm absolutely serious. Only a very small proportion of TT, TTS and TTRS owners are on here and most of the rest are normal drivers and most normal drivers in the UK draw the line at 80-90mph, a very few will go to 100mph and very, very few will stray into the automatic loss of licence territory above 100mph.

A few will track them, and a few will go abroad, but the vast majority will be used as commuter cars by folks with company car allowances.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > wja96 said:
> ...


Hmmm... well there's some fair points there - particularly the point about the vast majority of users not being enthusiastic enough to join a car forum, although it does tend to imply that those of us who do join a car board are less responsible. :wink:

I'm still not convinced. The point about an automatic ban at 100mph is a fair one, but I'm sure we all see high performance cars ( and even more mundane ones) out in the outside lane for mile after mile obviously in excess of that speed- oblivious to, or not caring about the possible consequences and you have to wonder how they get away with it.

I'm just being realistic and as honest as I'm going to be on a public forum.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

wja96 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > wja96 said:
> ...


And I'd agree you're probably right - at least you certainly would be if you'd specified TT's in general (rather than specifically S's and RS's, which will tend to be bought by the.. ahem... more "enthusiastic" driver). 
Same is even more true of 0-60 and bhp discussions on here. There are zillions of TT's round here and I've never, not once, heard one even revving remotely hard. Even when being driven quite quickly, they're being quickly changed up into and driven in high gears rather than staying in lower, bhp-maximising ones.



wja96 said:


> £80-odd per month is either a lot or a little to you. Only you know if the difference in oomph is worth it to you.


The most pertinent quote of the thread.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Biggest difference from a performance point of view is the 1.8 has 250Nm of torque and the 2.0 has 350Nm, that's what you feel when driving. Ultimately it's a case of driving them both and see if the 2.0 really excites you more than the 1.8. If you bought the 2.0, you wouldn't regret it. If you bought the 1.8 you might just wish you'd bought the 2.0 further down the line.


----------



## blondie (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for all replies!!! I've decided to go for 2.0 TFSI!!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

blondie said:


> Thank you for all replies!!! I've decided to go for 2.0 TFSI!!


 [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## adamholland31288 (Nov 8, 2011)

youve made the right choice 8)


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Review for the 1.8 TT is in this weeks autoexpress .
The conclusion was the 1.8T is a better car than the 20T.

Go take a read.


----------



## dowanm1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Me and the wife have a 1.8tfsi convertible and considering its only 160bhp it does go some and is very fun to drive. I havent driven the 2.0 however. My wife used to have a MK1 225 Coupe and says that this one is just as much fun. I think that although it may be strategic marketing by Audi its still a good alround fun little car. A remap gives upto 210 and I have also noticed that APR have brought out a K04 turbo kit which according to APR makes around 330bhp


----------



## ahodgekins (Nov 30, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> Review for the 1.8 TT is in this weeks autoexpress .
> The conclusion was the 1.8T is a better car than the 20T.
> 
> Go take a read.


Review now online:
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews/firstdrives/278392/audi_tt_18_tfsi.html

It doesn't _quite_ say that it's better, but implies it's the best value option.

I've just ordered one myself as a company car. Was about to order a Scirocco but the 1.8 TT appeared on the list and was the same price as a Bluemotion diesel or 1.4 TSI 122bhp Scirocco. No contest there! Also considered the RCZ, but wasn't impressed with the drive and it's a surprisingly large car to place on the road. Performance figures for the 1.8 aren't too far off the 200bhp Peugeot.

If I was spending my own money I've no doubt I would have ended up with a nearly-new 2.0 TFSI, but the 1.8 is still going to beat the pants off my A3 1.9 TDIe. Power, torque and weight seem to be in the same ballpark as my previous 2007 Mini Cooper S, which was plenty quick enough for my needs. Deliberately didn't test drive a 2.0 TFSI though!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

ahodgekins said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Review for the 1.8 TT is in this weeks autoexpress .
> ...


I'm sure you're going to love it. 8)

The RCZ gets a bad press on here, mainly I think because it attempts t be a blatant TT copy in so many respects. No2 son has one of the early ones with a high spec and he's pretty pleased with it overall. I don't think it's a bad car at all, although it's not quick enough in the smaller engine version, and I don't think the 200 bhp versions are that quick?

Apparently dealers can't get them for love nor money - waiting times are horrendous it seems, and from what I can gather they're not selling well 2nd hand either, so it doesn't bode well for the future of this car, which I think was quite a brave move by Peugot away from it's main stream models and an attempt to regain some of their old performance standing.

I suppose the truth is there's more money in selling to the mass market.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Autoexpress said:


> It's not often that you can recommend the cheapest model in a car's line-up, but that's certainly the case with the TT. The 1.8-litre TFSI engine provides punch, while the handling feels sharper than ever. Plus, the fantastic cabin and lengthy equipment list are still present - despite the £3,070 savings over the next cheapest model.





Autoexpress said:


> So, if you're looking to buy a brand new TT, don't ignore this entry-level model: it's one of the best all-rounders in the line-up. The 1.8 TFSI is much cheaper than a 2.0 TFSI, but the difference in ability is nowhere near as big as the price gap suggests.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Test drive a faster version and you'll end up buying it... happened to me every time


----------



## ahodgekins (Nov 30, 2011)

Another review this week - Autocar this time. They don't seem to be the TT's biggest fans in general (preferring the Scirocco) but the 1.8 again comes out very well vs the 2.0:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/FirstDrives/Audi-TT-1.8-TFSI-Sport/261920/


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

igotone said:


> ahodgekins said:
> 
> 
> > msnttf10 said:
> ...


Interesting (Seriously) Only person I know that has one is guy at work his son has one and hates it with a passion, says he will never have another one again. Its just the fact it always goes wrong apparently. His wife has a mk2 TDI TT too :lol:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I would say if you're interested in having some fun behind the wheel when opportunities present themselves... The minimum has to be the 2.0L. If generally you're just a cruiser, want a classy/stylish looking car and not into attacking the bends then maybe the 1.8 is the starting point and all that's needed.
There's a good chance the 1.8 was dropped in to give potential RCZ customers the TT option they didn't have. The cheapest TT lands in the RCZ price range a little above half way.
I'm amazed how much the RCZ gets to people here. Peugeot never set out to build a TT copy. It actually started life as a pick-up concept hence the longer, flat looking back. They then realised they were on to something and it became what it is now. It's not for me, looks awkward from certain angles but... it does have a certain presence and the glass roof is lovely. Live and let live I say.


----------



## ahodgekins (Nov 30, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> I would say if you're interested in having some fun behind the wheel when opportunities present themselves... The minimum has to be the 2.0L. If generally you're just a cruiser, want a classy/stylish looking car and not into attacking the bends then maybe the 1.8 is the starting point and all that's needed.
> There's a good chance the 1.8 was dropped in to give potential RCZ customers the TT option they didn't have. The cheapest TT lands in the RCZ price range a little above half way.
> I'm amazed how much the RCZ gets to people here. Peugeot never set out to build a TT copy. It actually started life as a pick-up concept hence the longer, flat looking back. They then realised they were on to something and it became what it is now. It's not for me, looks awkward from certain angles but... it does have a certain presence and the glass roof is lovely. Live and let live I say.


Agreed. I quite like the RCZ to look at and sit in. It's a striking looking thing, and there's no way anybody would mistake it for a TT in my view - the general reaction is "What's that?!?!" The problems with it for me were:
- I couldn't get along with the driving position (your mileage may vary, but the clutch pedal was awful on the one I drove)
- I could only stretch to the 156bhp version and actually preferred driving my Audi A3 diesel on the way home! Much slower than the 1.8 TT.
- I had effectively the same engine & gearbox in a 2007 Mini Cooper S and suffered with clutch/DMF issues after 11k miles that BMW were less than sympathetic about. I worried about the RCZ going the same way, with Peugeot not known for the quality of their dealers on average.

It's a company car, therefore the lower CO2 and list price of the 1.8, not to mention lower lease payments, sealed the deal (even the TDI was a lot dearer on my firm's scheme). It was literally this or a Scirocco bluemotion for me once I'd ruled the RCZ out. Incentive to work hard and get a 2.0 / TTS next time


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, it's something that's irritated me for a while... You hear it a lot, this car is a copy of that... Companies don't go out of their way to copy... I've had 2 Peugeots and they reliable and cheap to service. Yeah the quality was lacking but I wasn't expecting gold for bronze money. Pug need to up their game and they are but they aren't trying to compete with Audi. Like a lot of people I couldn't afford premium when I first hit the road but there came a point when I decided it was time to get something better. The brain washing worked lol. Others are happy with mainstream, paying less etc... It's that simple really.


----------



## gazm (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

This is my first post as I have only joined today, I placed an order on sunday for the 1.8 TFSI coupe S-line from Audi Manchester, which Im told should be with me in 4 to six weeks (feel a bit like a kid leading up to christmas) i decided to go for the 1.8 after test driving both models and to be honest there is not a huge amount of noticable difference between the two but im saving my self a few quid on the car the insurance and the road tax.
Im currently driving an A4 cabrio 2.0 TDI which to me feels nice to drive but felt no where near as good after driving the TT.

Ps well impressed with this forum picked up some usefull info!

Thanks.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

gazm said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post as I have only joined today, I placed an order on sunday for the 1.8 TFSI coupe S-line from Audi Manchester, which Im told should be with me in 4 to six weeks (feel a bit like a kid leading up to christmas) i decided to go for the 1.8 after test driving both models and to be honest there is not a huge amount of noticable difference between the two but im saving my self a few quid on the car the insurance and the road tax.
> Im currently driving an A4 cabrio 2.0 TDI which to me feels nice to drive but felt no where near as good after driving the TT.
> ...


At last, someone that has driven both and is prepared to say that there is not all that much difference. Interesting to note that you have been told 4-6 wks for delivery! Have you fully specced it yourself or is it one that was already on order? I was told that there is a minimum six week order date during which you can't amend the order and then a 3 day construction and 3 week delivery period! Currently expecting my 1.8TFSI in August!  :wink:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a 1.8 TT and was very pleased with that. Now have a 2.0 TT and am even more pleased with it. You do not have to be doing 100+ mph to appreciate the increased performance. I would suggest the performance differential is more noticeable at lower speeds, e.g. when powering through a series of bends.

It is the loose nut on the steering wheel that will determine which one is faster. :roll:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

missile said:


> I had a 1.8 TT and was very pleased with that. Now have a 2.0 TT and am even more pleased with it. You do not have to be doing 100+ mph to appreciate the increased performance. I would suggest the performance differential is more noticeable at lower speeds, e.g. when powering through a series of bends.
> 
> It is the loose nut on the steering wheel that will determine which one is faster. :roll:


A fair assessment. I'll probably be sufficiently satisfied by the time I reach my 35mph 'Island-wide' speed limit!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

